# Word of the Day - Squib



## debodun (Jul 30, 2021)

Squib (noun) - a short news item used a space filler; a short piece of satirical writing.

Some newspaper squibs are interesting, others seem pointless.


----------



## CAKCy (Jul 30, 2021)

Everybody thought that "squib" was a short news item used as a space filler or a short piece of satirical writing but
they should've known better for it was a typo of "squid"....


----------



## RubyK (Jul 30, 2021)

I imagine Readers' Digest depends on the _squibs_ in their magazines to sell magazines.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 30, 2021)

The word ‘squib’ has, over the years, been used to refer loosely to any of a variety of fireworks. It has been imprecisely applied to bangers, roman candles and mines, and even to a type of firework which used to be applied to sooty chimneys to loosen the worst of the deposits before the sweep pushed up his brushes.
https://www.fireworks.co.uk/firework-history/squibbing/


----------



## win231 (Jul 30, 2021)

For shooters, "Squib" has another meaning:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squib_load


----------



## RubyK (Jul 31, 2021)

@win231 ~ That type of _squib_ sounds really dangerous!


----------



## win231 (Jul 31, 2021)

RubyK said:


> @win231 ~ That type of _squib_ sound really dangerous!


It can be.  Most often, it's caused by careless, speedy handloading which can result in a missing powder charge.  In that situation, the primer has enough power to sent the bullet partway down the barrel, creating an obstruction.  If the bullet is past the chamber, another round can be chambered & fired & the gas has nowhere to escape.  In a _cheap _gun, the barrel can explode.  In a quality gun, the barrel may bulge, but will not explode.  In fact, some manufacturers (Ruger) design the gun to withstand the extra pressure without any damage.
I've fired several hundred thousand rounds of my handloads in competition & never had a problem.  BUT I'm not in a hurry & check EACH shell for a powder charge before seating a bullet.

Here is a Ruger 357 Magnum with FIVE bullets stuck in the barrel.  NO damage to the gun & no hazard to the moronic shooter, who just kept firing the gun, thinking he could push the stuck bullets out with more bullets.  Notice how thick the barrel wall is.  The gun withstood at least 50 times the pressure it was design for without damage.  
A cheap gun might have cost him eyes & fingers.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 31, 2021)

Squibs were the tiny firecrackers when I was growing up.


----------

